# THE QUEENS TAKING OVER!



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT 
QUEEN OF THE STREETS</span><img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/040-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/041-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

bow down to tha queen nice bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE QUEENS


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD JOB QUEENS

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

TTT for the lil queens of the 818!!!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 03:41 PM~10764724
> *TTT for the lil queens of the 818!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@May 26 2008, 11:47 PM~10743713
> *bow down to tha queen nice bikes
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 27 2008, 12:04 AM~10743808
> *nice
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10746756
> *
> *


THANK YOU :cheesy:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@May 27 2008, 08:17 PM~10749899
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 02:00 PM~10763942
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 30 2008, 12:29 AM~10768856
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

these two lil ladies have come a long way!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@May 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10743154
> *TTT
> T T T*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT FOR THE QUEENS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT FOR THE QUEENS :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

The bikes were looking good last Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 9 2008, 01:52 AM~10828156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY BEAUTIFUL QUEEN OF THE STREETS 
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK BEST OVER ALL BIKE AND 3RD PLACE ON HER PEDAL CAR!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 4 2008, 08:49 AM~10795708
> *TTT FOR THE QUEENS  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jun 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10834590
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


THAT WAS ME UNDER MY WIFE'S NAME


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10835538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JAVIER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jun 4 2008, 09:14 AM~10795866
> *The bikes were looking good last Sunday :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKES MORRITAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE QUEENS


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: dose bikes r looking real good homie

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

thats wright the babies time to shine ttt for the two queens


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 18 2008, 12:33 AM~10895082
> *:biggrin: dose bikes r looking real good homie
> 
> ttt :biggrin:
> *


thanks blvd loco


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 18 2008, 12:45 AM~10895104
> *thats wright the babies time to shine ttt for the two queens
> *


x2


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 18 2008, 08:35 AM~10896071
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:07 PM~10902257
> *X3
> *


TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10835538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DRAMA QUEEN CANT WAIT 4 VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2008, 10:27 AM~10997131
> *GOOD LUCK  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE HOMIE   GOOD LUCK IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 3 2008, 12:27 AM~11003382
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE     GOOD LUCK IN LAS VEGAS
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10835538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jul 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11042873
> *TTT
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 09:17 PM~11042918
> *wuz up homie
> *


whats up homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 11 2008, 02:37 AM~11062133
> *whats up homie
> *


not much working how is everything


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 01:38 AM~11062134
> *not much working how is everything
> *


pretty good homie just staying busy , working at home


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like them forks but I think it would look better with some support bars


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 10:23 AM~11063895
> *I like them forks but I think it would look better with some support bars
> *


YUP I KNOW BRO IM WORKING ON SOME FOR VEGAS I SHOULD HAVE MORE DONE TO IT , AFTER VEGAS I MIGHT SELL THE BIKE WANT TO BUILD A TRIKE FOR MY DAUGHTER SO SHE COULD RIDE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i like that display, and it bumps  




> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@May 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10743154
> *TTT
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS</span><img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/040-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/041-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 11 2008, 01:58 PM~11065564
> *i like that display, and it bumps
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ONE MORE TIME FOR JULIETA'S BIKE "DRAMA QUEEN"

































[/quote]


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jun 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10834584
> *drama queen*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

queen of the streets








the 3 queens
queen of the streets/drama queen/hennessy


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> ONE MORE TIME FOR JULIETA'S BIKE "DRAMA QUEEN"


[/quote]
:biggrin: Wuz up turtle, i recognize that scene,lol. Yeah bro i'll be callin u soon to finalize ur parts, probably next wk by thursday. I'll send u a rough draft by wednesday. Peace


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: Wuz up turtle, i recognize that scene,lol. Yeah bro i'll be callin u soon to finalize ur parts, probably next wk by thursday. I'll send u a rough draft by wednesday. Peace
[/quote]

ORALE , CANT WAIT DO YOU THINK I WILL HAVE IT READY FOR SAN DIEGO


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT FOR THE QUUENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

sweet bikes


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA TORTUGOTA :biggrin: TU Y LAS REINAS ESTAN LISTOS PARA LAS VEGAS   GOOD LUCK TO U AND UR QUEENS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11251501
> *QUE ONDA TORTUGOTA  :biggrin: TU Y LAS REINAS ESTAN LISTOS PARA LAS VEGAS     GOOD LUCK TO U AND UR QUEENS  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON QUE SI , LAS VEGAS HERE WE COME GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 5 2008, 01:28 AM~11262354
> *SIMON QUE SI , LAS VEGAS HERE WE COME  GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:  good luck otra vez carnal :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Word Turtle I like that paint job


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Turtle what's up homie, hey i just talked to Just Deez on the phone and he's gonna get involved in designing ur parts, u know he's got mad skillz. Both me and TonyO are way to busy to get it done soon and we're not as fast and efficient as Danny. So be expecting his phone call soon i'm gonna give him ur number and some details on what u want. By the way ur backplates are done so i'll give u a call soon and Big Sal from Yuma ordered some as well . Peace.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 12 2008, 11:50 AM~11324850
> *TTT
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 12:54 PM~11325306
> *Word Turtle I like that paint job
> *


thanks homie i think im going to add some majenta and violet before vegas


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 07:58 PM~11347599
> *:biggrin: Turtle what's up homie, hey i just talked to Just Deez on the phone and he's gonna get involved in designing ur parts, u know he's got mad skillz. Both me and TonyO are way to busy to get it done soon and we're not as fast and efficient as Danny. So be expecting his phone call soon i'm gonna give him ur number and some details on what u want. By the way ur backplates are done so i'll give u a call soon and Big Sal from Yuma ordered some as well . Peace.
> *


thanks johny its cool, i know you guys are really busy and who ever you choose to do my parts i know they are going to get down thank for every thing .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 14 2008, 10:41 PM~11348675
> *thanks johny its cool, i know you guys are really busy and who ever you choose to do my parts i know they are going to get down thank for every thing .
> *


 :biggrin: Grande Tortuga, que onda. Yeah bro u can call it "speed of business" Just Deez already sent me the files for ur pedals and crown. All i can say is dammmmnnnn :biggrin: I will have them cut by Sunday and u will have pics asap. Hey Turtle we don't [email protected]#k around. Peace.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 15 2008, 09:38 AM~11351370
> *:biggrin: Grande Tortuga, que onda. Yeah bro u can call it "speed of business" Just Deez already sent me the files for ur pedals and crown. All i can say is dammmmnnnn  :biggrin: I will have them cut by Sunday and u will have pics asap. Hey Turtle we don't [email protected]#k around. Peace.
> *


cool i will wait for your call so you could get my info and so i could get yours thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 14 2008, 10:39 PM~11348654
> *thanks homie i think im going to add some majenta and violet before vegas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Your pedals:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11117778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKING GOOD LIL MAMA'S :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 01:15 AM~11423076
> *Your pedals:
> 
> 
> ...


they look really good


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Turtle what's up carnal. Tell la familia i said hi . Here's a little sneak pic of the idea we discussed in Vegas. Man trust me when u roll out with what u want me to do for "Drama Queen" it's gonna off the chain!!! Alright homie we'll be talkn soon. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 08:58 PM~12140764
> *Turtle what's up carnal. Tell la familia i said hi . Here's a little sneak pic of the idea we discussed in Vegas. Man trust me when u roll out with what u want me to do for "Drama Queen" it's gonna off the chain!!! Alright homie we'll be talkn soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


By the way that fabrication and welds were done by an apprentice welder here at the shop,lol no it wasn't me. Our top welder will make it hella cleaner.


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT FOR THE QUEENS..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

It's all about CLUB UNITY homie's! Do us a favor homie's and check out our website at http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/ Let us know what you think. It's not just our car club website. We cater to all Lowriders in the game. Car show info. Many many Lowrider Links! Pic's and video's of some awsome hopping & car shows!And much more....Please don't for get to sign our Guestbook!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 10:42 AM~14692723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YA TE AVIAS OLVIDADO DE ESTE TOPIC HUH?? 
I FOUND IT WAY IN THE BOOONIES...AND I KNEW YOU WOULD 
THROW A COME BACK ON IT.... :biggrin: ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LAS QUEENS N THERES A PRINCESS ON THE FAMILY TOO!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice bikes cant wait to get started on my lil grils bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 6 2009, 03:55 PM~14695729
> *Nice bikes cant wait to get started on my lil grils bike :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP from the 805 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Aug 6 2009, 08:00 PM~14697713
> *BUMP from the 805 :biggrin:
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT!!! GOOD TIMES TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 02:57 PM~14695151
> *LAS QUEENS N THERES A PRINCESS ON THE FAMILY TOO!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:46 PM~11117778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TO
THE
TOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@May 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10743154
> *TTT
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS</span>
> <img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/040-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


THESE YOUNG LADYS DO WORK FOR THE MIGHTY GT BIKE CLUB MAD RESPECTS 2 THE PARENTS THAT MADE THAT COMMITMENT ALONG WITH THESE YOUNG LIL GIRLS THAT ALSO REPP PROUD FOR US THE HELP PUT OUR BIKE CLUB ON THE MAP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:wave: WHATS UP CHUCH!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Aug 6 2009, 09:45 AM~14692293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH OF THESE ARE REAL NICE BIKES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 7 2009, 11:06 PM~14708551
> *BOTH OF THESE ARE REAL NICE BIKES
> *



THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 8 2009, 01:06 PM~14711579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T
T  
T


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Bryana says to tell Julieta hi and that she had fun playing with her on the 4th. Can't wait to see her again at the shows!!!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

THE QUEENS GETTING READY TO HIT VEGAS....


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT for the queens


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T :wave: 
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

READY FOR 2MORROW'S SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

CONGRATS TO THE 2 QUEENS!!!
DRAMA QUEEN TAKING 1ST PLACE, AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN THE MAJESTIC CAR SHOW S.F. VALLEY....
CONGRATS TO ALL CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TO THE SHOW AND THE 
ONES THAT TOOK A THROPHIE HOME.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 10:14 AM~14863487
> *CONGRATS TO THE 2 QUEENS!!!
> DRAMA QUEEN TAKING 1ST PLACE, AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN THE MAJESTIC CAR SHOW S.F. VALLEY....
> CONGRATS TO ALL CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TO THE SHOW AND THE
> ...


  X2 CONGRATS TO THE QUEENS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 24 2009, 12:33 PM~14864292
> * X2 CONGRATS TO THE QUEENS
> *



TTT WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAPPY 8TH BIRTH DAY TO MY BABY GIRL!
QUEEN OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























HOPE YOU HAVE A








ON YOUR BIRTH DAY!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 29 2009, 06:19 PM~14922517
> *HAPPY 8TH BIRTH DAY TO MY BABY GIRL!
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your Lil One


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2009, 01:05 PM~14926807
> *Happy Birthday to your Lil One
> *


THANKS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 29 2009, 07:19 PM~14922517
> *HAPPY 8TH BIRTH DAY TO MY BABY GIRL!
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



hope you had a good one


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 30 2009, 06:23 PM~14928633
> *hope you had a good one
> *



GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES...THANKS!
SHE DID IT WAS HER BIRTH DAY ALL WEEKEND STARTING FRIDAY..... :uh:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐ (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@May 26 2008, 11:30 PM~10743154
> *TTT
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS</span><img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/040-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/041-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


TTT LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 09:42 AM~14692723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

THE QUEENS DID GREAT ONCE AGAIN....IN THE SUPER SHOW
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM "16"
AND DRAMA QUEEN 2ND ON MILD CUSTOM "16".......IM VERY HAPPY 
WITH THE RESULTS AND I THINK THEY WERE FAIR AND SQUARE
THERE WAS ALOT OF BAD AS BIKES OUT THERE IM EVEN SURPRISE
WE EVEN PLACED.......COULDNT HAVE ASK FOR MORE... I KNOW HOW 
HARD IT IS TO GET AN AWARD IN THE SUPER SHOW EVEN IF ITS A 3RD PLACE...
I WANT TO CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE ONES THAT MADE IT OUT
THERE WITH THERE BIKES..... TO ALL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

_ QUEEN OF THE STREETS_

























[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

_DRAMA QUEEN_

















[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

looking good out there in vegas queens


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

>


[/quote]
[/quote]
wendy i was gonna ask you, who did your training wheels??


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GREAT JOB LIL LADYS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
wendy i was gonna ask you, who did your training wheels??
[/quote]


HAY BASHER WHATS UP!
WELL THE TRAINNING WHEELS MY HUSBAND IS THE ONE WHO CAME UP ON THE TRAINNING WHEELS AND THE BRACKETS TO HOLD THEM IT WAS ONE OF HES FRIEND.....THE POWDER COATING IT WAS THIS GUY FROM OLDIES... DAAAAAM! SO IT WAS A LITTLE BIT FROM THEM ALL...LOL!  I GOT SOME BRA NEW TRAINNING WHEELS IN A BOX IF YOUR INTERESTED...BUT THERE NOTHING ALIKE.....THERE JUST THE REGULAR ONES WITH CHROME PLATE NO PLASTIC....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 16 2009, 04:51 PM~15380593
> *GREAT JOB LIL LADYS
> *



THANKS!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _ QUEEN OF THE STREETS_


[/quote]



This was the cleanest semi out the in Vegas, much props


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

This was the cleanest semi out the in Vegas, much props
[/quote]

G THANKS! FOR THE GREAT FEED BACK...I REALLY APPRICIATE IT...
YOUR BIKE IS BAD ASS AS WELL ...YOUR HANDLE BARS WHERE THE REASON I MADE MY FORKS WITH LETTERS....I LIKED THAT..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> This was the cleanest semi out the in Vegas, much props


G THANKS! FOR THE GREAT FEED BACK...I REALLY APPRICIATE IT...
YOUR BIKE IS BAD ASS AS WELL ...YOUR HANDLE BARS WHERE THE REASON I MADE MY FORKS WITH LETTERS....I LIKED THAT..... :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

wendy i was gonna ask you, who did your training wheels??
[/quote]
HAY BASHER WHATS UP!
WELL THE TRAINNING WHEELS MY HUSBAND IS THE ONE WHO CAME UP ON THE TRAINNING WHEELS AND THE BRACKETS TO HOLD THEM IT WAS ONE OF HES FRIEND.....THE POWDER COATING IT WAS THIS GUY FROM OLDIES... DAAAAAM! SO IT WAS A LITTLE BIT FROM THEM ALL...LOL!  I GOT SOME BRA NEW TRAINNING WHEELS IN A BOX IF YOUR INTERESTED...BUT THERE NOTHING ALIKE.....THERE JUST THE REGULAR ONES WITH CHROME PLATE NO PLASTIC....
[/quote]
lol ok its kool

do u have any pictures of them?? or if not just take them to tomrrows show ill take them :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro love the new looks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This was the cleanest semi out the in Vegas, much props
[/quote]

I agree. Queen of the Streets came out very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT QUEENS!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice bikes!! keep up the good work!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Oct 24 2009, 10:35 AM~15453724
> *nice bikes!! keep up the good work!
> *



THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 27 2009, 11:17 AM~15480853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
THE QUEENS WILL BE REPIN IN SAN DIEGO
NEXT WEEKEND....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 27 2009, 09:17 AM~15480853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

congrats on ur win!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 9 2009, 09:50 PM~15614471
> *congrats on ur win!!
> *



THANK YOU!
HOW DID YOU GUYS DO?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

QUEEN OF THE STREETS
TOOK 1ST PLACE 
AND BEST OF BIKE IN SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks i took 1st 20" mild custom HOOD STAR!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 9 2009, 10:02 PM~15614683
> *thanks i took 1st 20" mild custom  HOOD STAR!
> *



WOW! :cheesy: CONGRATULATIONS DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE BIKE...?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 08:45 AM~14692293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 01:57 PM~14695151
> *LAS QUEENS N THERES A PRINCESS ON THE FAMILY TOO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 13 2009, 08:52 PM~14764313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _ QUEEN OF THE STREETS_


[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _DRAMA QUEEN_


[/quote]
very nice


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

>


[/quote]
[/quote]
look's good


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

very nice
[/quote]

:wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO THERE
THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR COMPLIMENTS...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> very nice


:wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO THERE
THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR COMPLIMENTS...
[/quote]
:wave: :wave: your welcome. i like this alot becouse i have two daughters i wanna build bikes for and inspired me more. its nice to see bikes being built for kids


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

NICE BIKES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006*

*WITH MOMMIE*








WITH HER DADDY









*2008*








*2009*
























*2010 *
*?????????*
[/quote]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006*
> 
> *WITH MOMMIE*
> 
> ...


[/quote]

where did you get the training wheels from


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

where did you get the training wheels from
[/quote]


HEY THERE...
IT WAS BETWEEN MY HUSBAND AND HES FRIEND THAT
MADE THE TRAINNING WHEELS.......


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> where did you get the training wheels from


HEY THERE...
IT WAS BETWEEN MY HUSBAND AND HES FRIEND THAT
MADE THE TRAINNING WHEELS.......
[/quote]
kool im getting a bike done for my lil gurls that i won in a raffle on here its gonna be a 16 inch and was looking for training wheels and i liked those i want the bike to rep for the mighty GT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> HEY THERE...
> IT WAS BETWEEN MY HUSBAND AND HES FRIEND THAT
> MADE THE TRAINNING WHEELS.......


kool im getting a bike done for my lil gurls that i won in a raffle on here its gonna be a 16 inch and was looking for training wheels and i liked those i want the bike to rep for the mighty GT
[/quote]


:wow: WOW! :biggrin: 
THATS GREAT IF NEED ANY ADVICE OR OPINION ID
BE GLAD TO HELP OUT....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006*
> 
> *WITH MOMMIE*
> 
> ...


[/quote]

BIKE GOT BETTER AND BETTER OVER THE YEARS, SEEN IT AT THE INDOOR AND ITS CLEAN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 12:14 PM~16417322
> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006
> 
> WITH MOMMIE
> ...


looking good cant wait to see what gets done to it this year


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i like the training wheels


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> :wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO THERE
> THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR COMPLIMENTS...


:wave: :wave: your welcome. i like this alot becouse i have two daughters i wanna build bikes for and inspired me more. its nice to see bikes being built for kids 
[/quote]


:cheesy: THATS GOOD!!!
THEY'LL BE REAL HAPPY...AND MOST OF ALL ITS GONNA
BE ALOT OF FAMILY TIME ....GOOD LUCK ON THE MAKING.... :thumbsup:

MY DAUGHTER LOVES TO TAKE HER BIKE TO THE SHOWS
AND YES WEVE PUT OUR PROJECTS TO THE SIDE TO BUILT 
HER A BIKE......MY HUSBAND TAPPED OUT ALREADY THOUGH
HE STARTED FIXIN HES CAR NOW SO IM ON MY OWN NOW....
RIGHT WHEN MY OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE IS ON THE MAKING :angry: 
BUT IS OK.....KIDS ENJOY THIS SPORT AS WELL AS THE ADULTS....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 09:26 PM~16434555
> *i like the training wheels
> *


GRACIAS!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT FOR THE REINAS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16434162
> *looking good cant wait to see what gets done to it this year
> *


HEY WHATS UP BASHER!
I WILL BE MAKING SOME MINOR CHANGES TO IT NOT 
TO MUCH HOW I WOULD WANT TO THIS YEAR BUT I GOT ANOTHER PROJECT
ON THE MAKING SO THATS WHERE THE $$$$$..WILL BE GOING TO... 
ITS FOR MY OTHER BABY GIRL....STILL DEBATING THOUGH PEDAL CAR OR A BIKE..???


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> kool im getting a bike done for my lil gurls that i won in a raffle on here its gonna be a 16 inch and was looking for training wheels and i liked those i want the bike to rep for the mighty GT


 :wow: WOW! :biggrin: 
THATS GREAT IF NEED ANY ADVICE OR OPINION ID
BE GLAD TO HELP OUT....
[/quote]
thanks fulltimer i sure will


----------



## CADDY CREW YOUTH (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 29 2010, 01:06 AM~16448320
> *GRACIAS!
> *


are yall going to phx


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 05:09 PM~16479347
> *are yall going to phx
> *



YES SIR WE ARE...
I AM SO EXCITED ITS WERE MAKING IT A
FAMILY TRIP...... :biggrin: 
ARE YOU GUYS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 1 2010, 05:11 PM~16763403
> *YES SIR WE ARE...
> I AM SO EXCITED ITS WERE MAKING IT A
> FAMILY TRIP...... :biggrin:
> ...



GOODLUCK OUT THERE WENDY. THE BIKE GOING TO LOOK GOOD OUT THERE.... 

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW LOOOK....... hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 29 2010, 10:25 AM~16448495
> *HEY WHATS UP BASHER!
> I WILL BE MAKING SOME MINOR CHANGES TO IT NOT
> TO MUCH HOW I WOULD WANT TO THIS YEAR BUT I GOT ANOTHER PROJECT
> ...


Whats up :wave: I'd say build a bike for your other girl, you can only do so much to a pedal car but a bike has endless possibilities :biggrin: Maybe build up a Lil Tiger for her depending on how old she is :dunno: Or if doing another 16" do a nice 16" Street.  

See you in PHX


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16763920
> *Whats up :wave:  I'd say build a bike for your other girl, you can only do so much to a pedal car but a bike has endless possibilities  :biggrin:  Maybe build up a Lil Tiger for her depending on how old she is :dunno:  Or if doing another 16" do a nice 16" Street.
> 
> See you in PHX
> *



:twak: Your only limited by your imagination.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2010, 04:13 AM~16764098
> *:twak:  Your only limited by your imagination.
> *


Its true bro I've seen pedal cars that are pretty sick but at the end of the day its not worth doing a pedal car compared to a bike. 

The only time its worth doing anything in special interest is when its the Resurrection scooter your brother in law did.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2010, 06:16 PM~16764129
> *Its true bro I've seen pedal cars that are pretty sick but at the end of the day its not worth doing a pedal car compared to a bike.
> 
> The only time its worth doing anything in special interest is when its the Resurrection scooter your brother and brother in law did.
> *


I miss that scooter.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2010, 04:23 AM~16764231
> *I miss that scooter.
> *


It was bad ass that's for sure.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 1 2010, 06:11 PM~16763403
> *YES SIR WE ARE...
> I AM SO EXCITED ITS WERE MAKING IT A
> FAMILY TRIP...... :biggrin:
> ...


nah low on cash


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:59 PM~16763917
> *GOODLUCK OUT THERE WENDY. THE BIKE GOING TO LOOK GOOD OUT THERE....
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW LOOOK....... hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> *



THANKS! IM NOT TO SURE OF HAVING THE BIKE READY ON TIME
SPECIALLLY WITH THIS INCIDENT OF LAST SUNDAY ITS GETTING 
HARD FOR ME TO FIND THE PARTS THAT FLEW OUT THE TRAILOR  
AND I HAVENT RECEIVED THE NEW PARTS NEITHER AND MAYBE THEY
MIGHT NOT BE READY..... :angry: ...
BUT JUST BY KNOWING ILL BE REPPIN G.T BIKE CLUB AND ITS GONNA
BE A FAMILY TRIP GETS ME EXCITED......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16766142
> *nah low on cash
> *



OH THAT SUCKS...BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME :happysad:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 06:11 PM~16774890
> *OH THAT SUCKS...BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME  :happysad:
> *


yes mam now i want to go to the burque show may 2nd


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2010, 06:59 PM~16763920
> *Whats up :wave:  I'd say build a bike for your other girl, you can only do so much to a pedal car but a bike has endless possibilities  :biggrin:  Maybe build up a Lil Tiger for her depending on how old she is :dunno:  Or if doing another 16" do a nice 16" Street.
> 
> See you in PHX
> *



HELLO THERE :wave:
IM STILL THINKING ABOUT IT BUT I THINK
IT'LL BE EASIER FOR US TO JUST DO THE PEDAL CAR
FOR MY GIRL.....EVEN THOUGH ITS HEAVY AS @#$%^
BUT WE HAVE SOME GREAT IDEAS WHAT WE WANT TO DO
ALREADY WETHER ITS A THE CAR OR BIKE.... WEVE BEEN PLANNING
THIS FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS NOW WE HAVE A PIXIE THAT WE WERE GONNA DO FOR HER ON A MILD CATEGORY.....SHES 10YRS BUT WITH THE 
MENTALITY OF A 3 YEAR OLD......SO IT WILL BE HER FAVORITE CARTOON CHARACTERS...... :biggrin: 
SEE YOU IN YOUR HOME TOWN IN A FEW DAYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 1 2010, 07:13 PM~16764098
> *:twak:  Your only limited by your imagination.
> *



X2 
I AGREE
THIS PEDAL CAR WILL BE VERY SPECIAL AND WITH LOTS
OF THOUGHT AND IMAGINATION..... :biggrin: CANT WAIT
TO GET IT OUT THERE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16763920
> *Whats up :wave:  I'd say build a bike for your other girl, you can only do so much to a pedal car but a bike has endless possibilities  :biggrin:  Maybe build up a Lil Tiger for her depending on how old she is :dunno:  Or if doing another 16" do a nice 16" Street.
> 
> See you in PHX
> *


YOU COULD DO ALOT TO PEDAL CAR. JUST THINK OF IT BUILDING A REAL CAR BRO. THERE NEVER END ENDING TO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 05:11 PM~16774883
> *THANKS! IM NOT TO SURE OF HAVING THE BIKE READY ON TIME
> SPECIALLLY WITH THIS INCIDENT OF LAST SUNDAY ITS GETTING
> HARD FOR ME TO FIND THE PARTS THAT FLEW OUT THE TRAILOR
> ...




WHAT U NEED WENDY I SEE IF I COULD GET IT. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 11:27 PM~16779211
> *YOU COULD DO ALOT TO PEDAL CAR. JUST THINK OF IT BUILDING A REAL CAR BRO. THERE NEVER END ENDING TO IT.  :biggrin:
> *



SO ANY LUCK ON THE FINDING A PEDAL CAR?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 2 2010, 06:13 PM~16774907
> *yes mam now i want to go to the burque show may 2nd
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 3 2010, 10:21 AM~16783536
> *SO ANY LUCK ON THE FINDING A PEDAL CAR?
> *


 :nosad: WE FOUND A BADASS ONE BUT IT SAID PEDAL CAR AND THEN READ MORE IT SAIDS DIECAST. SO GOT CONFUSED DIDNT WANT TO GIVE HIM 60 BUCKS AND WE GET A TOY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 12:13 PM~16784149
> *:nosad: WE FOUND A BADASS ONE BUT IT SAID PEDAL CAR AND THEN READ MORE IT SAIDS DIECAST. SO GOT CONFUSED DIDNT WANT TO GIVE HIM 60 BUCKS AND WE GET A TOY
> *



:biggrin: 
YEAH IT HAPPENED TO US ONCE.... :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 08:27 AM~16779211
> *YOU COULD DO ALOT TO PEDAL CAR. JUST THINK OF IT BUILDING A REAL CAR BRO. THERE NEVER END ENDING TO IT.  :biggrin:
> *


I do remember Krazykutting wanted to start doing TNT pedal cars last year we still might do that later on


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

DRAMA QUEEN TAKING HOME 1ST PLACE IN "16"MILD
QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE IN "16"FULL[/b]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*COULDNT HAVE BEEN BETTER AND HAPPIER....
IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND EVEN THOUGHT IT RAINED
THERE WAS SO MANY COMITED RIDERS OUT THERE
MUCH PROPS TO ALL SPECIALLY THE OUT DOORS FOR
STICKING THROUGH EVEN THOUGH IT RAINED AND THERE
BIKES AND RIDES WHERE SOAKING WET....MY RESPECT TO ALL
IN MY BEHALF YOUR YOUR ALL TRUE WINNERS...*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD








QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL








CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 12:20 PM~16838745
> *DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BOTH BIKES WERE LOOKIN AWESOME SUNDAY. CONGRATS ON THE WINS :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*THANKS!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

very nice bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats on the wins :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 11:20 AM~16838745
> *DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TURTLE & WENDY ON BRINGING HOME THE TROPHYS FOR THOSE BAD BIKES!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful bikes.. they looked awesome at the show


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

ALSO JUST GOT THIS FROM ROBERTO (FLEETANGLE)..............CANT WAIT TO BRING IT OUT ALL DONE UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16855563
> *Beautiful bikes.. they looked awesome at the show
> *


thanks childplay


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16855563
> *Beautiful bikes.. they looked awesome at the show
> *



*THANK YOU*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 06:11 PM~16853016
> *Congrats on the wins :thumbsup:
> *


*
THANK YOU, 
CONGRATS TO YOU AS WELL, AND SEE YOU SOON... *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 06:00 PM~16841948
> *very nice bikes. :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16855540
> *CONGRATS TURTLE & WENDY ON BRINGING HOME THE TROPHYS FOR THOSE BAD BIKES!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS! *:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 10:20 AM~16838745
> *DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT JOB LIL LADYS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 12:20 PM~16838745
> *DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass bikes


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16855540
> *CONGRATS TURTLE & WENDY ON BRINGING HOME THE TROPHYS FOR THOSE BAD BIKES!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
*  CONGRATS!*
















June issue of Lowrider








Congrats :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *  CONGRATS!*
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

SAN DIEGO ODB SHOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to Drama Queen on the spread. Lookin for Queen of the Streets to get her spread next :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 01:00 AM~17187329
> *Congrats to Drama Queen on the spread.  Lookin for Queen of the Streets to get her spread next :thumbsup:
> *




thanks tony o


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*T
T :biggrin: 4 THE QUEENS
T*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 16 2010, 10:08 AM~17212145
> *T
> T :biggrin: 4 THE QUEENS
> T
> *





X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 02:00 AM~17187329
> *Congrats to Drama Queen on the spread.  Lookin for Queen of the Streets to get her spread next :thumbsup:
> *


X2
YEAH IM LOOKING FOWARD FOR IT BUT STILL
NOT READY YET.....


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

congratz :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP TO All the queens .KEEP PUSHING U GUYS ARE DOINGA GOOD JOB..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: 
GREAT JOB LIL LADYS!!!
WE ARE PROUD OF YOU JULIE :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats Queen J and Turtle saw it today at work and was like


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

saw da mag yesterday congrats n great story


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 10:05 AM~17168044
> *SAN DIEGO ODB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:T-T-T !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

congrats, looking good keep up the good work.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS FROM THE TURTLES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*SAN BERNADINO LRM
DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16" MILD
QUEEN OF THE STREETS 1ST PLACE "16" FULL COSTUME
AND 2ND BEST OF SHOW...... :cheesy: 
IT WAS A HOOOT AS DAY BUT VERY WELL WORTH IT... :biggrin:*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 27 2010, 05:17 PM~17321330
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*SAN BERNADINO LOW RIDER SHOW*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 14 2010, 03:16 PM~17784546
> *SAN BERNADINO LOW RIDER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 14 2010, 03:16 PM~17784546
> *SAN BERNADINO LOW RIDER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the win!!! bike looking good. it was hot but not as hot and as long as the MOVE INN :burn:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Jun 17 2010, 01:09 PM~17815973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!  
YOUR BIKE WAS LOOKING CLEAN I LUV THE NEW CONTINETAL KIT
YOU PUT ON THE BIKE, ITS SICK CLEAAN!.....MUCH PROPS ON THAT...
YEAH IT WAS A HOT ASS DAY THE WAIT ON SATURDAY IS THE WORST
SO MANY HOURS MAKING LINE TO SET UP...  VERY FRUSTRATING...
BUT AT THE END OF IT ALL MY DAUGHTER WAS SOOO HAPPY! :happysad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 08:23 PM~18280122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: more :wow:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 09:23 PM~18280122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ive never notice those chrome strips with the design on the frame. Nice and very detailed


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:23 PM~18280122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass+Aug 11 2010, 06:57 AM~18283101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice
[/quote]
VERY NICE LY BUILT BIKE>>> :biggrin: ...WHAT KIND OF BIE IS IT...I LIKE THAT ALOT..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 09:23 PM~18280122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS TURTLE GETTING BETTER 
BY THE MINUTE :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!
THIS WILL BE HER LAST LRM SHOW :uh: *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 6 2010, 03:15 PM~18753102
> *VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!
> THIS WILL BE HER LAST LRM SHOW :uh:
> *



WHY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2010, 04:16 PM~18753112
> *WHY
> *



ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE THE BIKE WAS BERLY SURVIVING THE LAST SHOWS IT WAS FALLIN APART ALREADY.....IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.......
IT WAS A GOOD FAIR WELL IN VEGAS 1ST PLACE IN HER CATEGORY COULDNT ASK FOR ANYTHING BETTER THAN THAT.......SHE LEAVES THE GAME STILL AS THE QUEEN OF THE STREETS.  ....BUT WILL STILL BE THERE AT THE SHOWS REPPIN GT AND IM THINKING OF BUILDING A PEDAL CAR ATLEAST TO HAVE SOMETHIN TO SHOW AROUND.... :happysad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 18 2010, 07:33 AM~18837879
> *ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE THE BIKE WAS BERLY SURVIVING THE LAST SHOWS IT WAS FALLIN APART ALREADY.....IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.......
> IT WAS A GOOD FAIR WELL IN VEGAS 1ST PLACE IN HER CATEGORY COULDNT ASK FOR ANYTHING BETTER THAN THAT.......SHE LEAVES THE GAME STILL AS THE QUEEN OF THE STREETS.  ....BUT WILL STILL BE THERE AT THE SHOWS REPPIN GT AND IM THINKING OF BUILDING A PEDAL CAR ATLEAST TO HAVE SOMETHIN TO SHOW AROUND.... :happysad:
> *


I'm sorry to hear that. I know how it goes though its hard to keep a bike clean and in good shape after traveling to a lot of shows. I know I need to redo a few things on Pirate bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 09:29 AM~18840370
> *I'm sorry to hear that.  I know how it goes though its hard to keep a bike clean and in good shape after traveling to a lot of shows.  I know I need to redo a few things on Pirate bike
> *



YES IT IS HARD TO MANTAIN A BIKE WHEN YOU TRAVEL ALOT WITH IT.....
IT WAS HEART BREAKING WHEN I TOOK IT DOWN THE TURN TABLE IN VEGAS
KNOWING IT WILL BE HER LAST BUT I TOLD MY DAUGHTER THAT IF SHE IN THE
FUTURE WANTED TO BRING IT BACK OUT SHE HAD TO PUT HER LUNCH MONEY 
INTO IT TO REDO IT.....BUT WHO KNOWS THAT MIGHT OR MIGHT NOT EVER HAPPEN.... :uh: ...........ITS ALL UP TO HER TO TAKE HER TIME TO CLEAN UP TO...LOL! CAUSE MOMMY IS GONNA BE TO BUSY FIXIN HER CAR AND DADDY HES AS WELL .....THE PIRATE BIKE STILL LOOKS CLEAN IN GREAT CONDITIONS YOU TAKE CARE OF THEM BIKES REALLY GOOD......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*ROAD TRIP 2010*
ARIZONA
SAN DIEGO
SAN BERNADINO
DENVER COLORADO
NEW MEXICO
LAS VEGAS.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 19 2010, 07:45 PM~18850557
> *YES IT IS HARD TO MANTAIN A BIKE WHEN YOU TRAVEL ALOT WITH IT.....
> IT WAS HEART BREAKING WHEN I TOOK IT DOWN THE TURN TABLE IN VEGAS
> KNOWING IT WILL BE HER LAST BUT I TOLD MY DAUGHTER THAT IF SHE IN THE
> ...


I like that :biggrin: 

Thanks I try to make sure to wrap them all up so no parts or paint rub each other in the trailer


----------

